# oc d2g



## bigby2727 (Sep 16, 2011)

Are we ever goin to get an overclock kernel for our droid 2 global like past the 1.2 ghz to like at least to 1.4ghz.......


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

cant swap kernels so no. There are several apps that work though (like Milestone Overclock).


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

try quickclock advanced. automatic overclocking


----------

